# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Profil biznesmeni ...

## BlueBaron

*- Behar Male -*  


Korrektësia dhe saktësia në punë janë idealet që e udhëheqin në punën e tij të vështirë si biznesmen. Një fillim modest tregtie në vitin 92 e ka bërë tani një administrator të suksesshëm në fushën e ndërtimit e më gjerë. Behar Male është ortak me 50% të aksioneve në firmën e ndërtimit TID dhe aksioner me 8% në Bankën Popullore. Në këtë bankë ai është edhe kryetar i këshillit drejtues. Ndërkohë që në të njëjtën kohë vazhdon të jetë edhe pedagog në Fakultetin e Ekonomisë në Tiranë që prej 17 vjetësh. 
Ka qenë një fillim tregtie për të përmbushur nevojat e familjes, e cila e futi më vonë në rrugën e pakthyeshme të biznesit. Kush futet në biznes, e ka të pamundur të dalë përsëri, për arsye se aty fillon të marrë jetë një krijesë jotja, ndërkohë që edhe presioni i ambientit përreth të mobilizon për të qenë gjithmonë e më i suksesshëm, - shprehet Male. Frytet e punës së tij janë ndërtimi i më shumë se 300 apartamenteve në Tiranë, një qendër tregtie po në Tiranë dhe një kompleks me 300 apartamente, që pritet të përfundojë së shpejti në Durrës. 
Historia e dy kullave binjake
Projekti më i suksesshëm i Behar Males është pa dyshim ndërtimi i dy kullave binjake në bulevardin Dëshmorët e Kombit përballë Piramidës, në të cilën ai është edhe administrator edhe investitor. Është dashur një investim prej 13 milionë dollarësh me origjinë 100% shqiptare për të bërë realitet një projekt që është ndër të paktët që ekzistojnë në Ballkan. Fillimisht në këtë investim, i cili ka startuar në vitin 2000, kanë marrë pjesë pesë partnerë: Behar Male (25% të investimit), Vladimir Kosta (20%), Marsel Skëndo (10% të investimit), Vasil Naci 10% dhe firma Karavan ( 35% të investimit) dhe ka qenë hera e parë që biznesmenët bashkonin kapitalet për të investuar në një projekt kaq të madh. Më vonë nga ky projekt është tërhequr firma Karavan dhe investimi ka vazhduar me vështirësitë e veta nga katër partnerët e tjerë shqiptar. Dy kullat janë në lartësinë e 16 kateve dhe do të shërbejnë si qendra biznesi. 
E duke folur për këtë investim kaq të madh, Male nuk ka harruar të përmendë edhe momentin më të vështirë që ka kaluar gjatë ndërtimit të dy kullave. 
 sapo kishte nisur ndërtimi i dy kullave binjake dhe policia krejt papritur ndalon vazhdimin e punimeve me pretendimin se administratorët kishin lidhje me Bin Ladenin. Ka qenë një proces i pameritur dhe mjaft i lodhshëm nga pikëpamja psikologjike, tregon Male. Nuk ka qenë e lehtë vazhdon ai që të lexosh përditë në media gjëra krejtësisht të pavërteta që cënonin imazhin tënd si njeri. Ai e cilëson këtë si një nga momentet më të vështira gjatë jetës së tij si biznesmen dhe kjo duket qartë edhe kur thotë: Një situatë të tillë unë nuk do tia uroja ti ndodhte as armikut tim, pasi në radhë të parë një sekuestrim i tillë i bën dëm imazhit të vendit dhe është një kosto që e paguajnë taksapaguesit shqiptarë. 
Dhe e vërteta ishte se një nga pjesëtarët që investonte për ngritjen e dy kullave, kishte probleme me drejtësinë dhe ai vazhdon të jetë ende në investigim e sipër, - vazhdon Male. Tani janë marrë masa të ndërmjetme për të mos i prerë rrugën biznesit, për ta lejuar që ndërtimi të vazhdojë, megjithëse do të ishte mirë që në raste të tilla të merreshin mast që në fillim. Sipas tij, situata të tilla ndodhin për shkak të mungesës së legjislacionit dhe ndonjëherë edhe për shkak të mungesës së dëshirës për të rregulluar gjërat. 
Por këtë ngjarje të hidhur Male nuk ngurron ta quajë edhe një eksperiencë të bukur. Kjo pasi ndonjëherë njeriu ka nevojë që ti shikojë gjërat me këmbë në tokë dhe të jetë i përgatitur për të parashikuar edhe sulme që nuk varen nga vetë ai, thotë ai.
Projektet e ardhshme
Një projekt ambicioz që Male pritet ta realizojë së shpejti është ndërtimi i një kulle në qendër të Tiranës, në të cilën ai është ortak së bashku me dy partnerë të tjerë shqiptarë. Ka katër vjet që ka nisur ky investim dhe deri tani është mundur të blihet vetëm një pjesë të tokës për një vlerë rreth 800 mijë dollarë. Por gjatë këtyre katër viteve projekti ynë për këtë pallat ka pasur ndryshime sa herë që kanë ndryshuar kryetarët e bashkisë ose kryeministrat. Dhëntë Zoti të përfundojë studimi i qendrës së Tiranës, i cili megjithëse sakrifikion 40 për qind të tokës (e kthen në lulishte), na lejon të ndërtojmë dicka nga ai projekt që ka më se katër vjet që ka nisur,  thotë Male. 
Pasuria
Pasuria ime është e tëra e deklaruar në organet përkatëse, por nuk më duket e drejtë që ta deklaroj atë në media, - shprehet i vendosur Male. Për kushtet e vendit në të cilin ne operojmë unë jetoj në kushte shumë më tepër se normale. 
Këtu kam arritur falë punës dhe korrektësisë, të cilat janë edhe parimet e mia bazë në biznes. Jam i bindur se është ky lloj biznesi që do të mbijetojë dhe format e tjera herët a vonë do të jenë të dështuara.
Familjen
Si të gjithë biznesmenët shqiptarë edhe ai i kushton shumë pak kohë familjes. Kam dy vajza, një në klasë të 8-të dhe tjetrën në klasë të 4-t, të cilat mësojnë shumë mirë, - krenohet ai. Me bashkëshorten dhe fëmijët e mi kaloj shumë pak kohë, zakonisht të shtunën mbasdite dhe të dielën ndërkohë që gjatë javës jam shumë i zënë me punë.
Për të, njerëzit që merren me biznes janë ose aventurier ose të çmendur. Jeta e një biznesmeni, vazhdon ai, është një angazhim tërësor, një angazhim 24-orësh, i cili kërkon një impenjim maksimal. Kështu, nuk e di nëse ka ndonjë biznesmen në Shqipëri që organizon dhe shijon fundjavën. Për mua, fundjavat nuk janë tërësisht pasive, pasi shpeshherë ato janë të shoqëruara me dreka ose darka pune. 
Problemet e tij 
Një nga pengesat kryesore që ka hasur biznesi i ndërtimit është mungesa e planeve urbanistike, sidomos për qytetet që janë të interesuara për zhvillimin e ndërtimit: Tiranë, Durrës, Krujë, Vlorë, pra në ato vende ku tregu i ndërtimeve është në një bum zhvillimi. 
Një mungesë tjetër serioze e cila për fat të keq akoma nuk është zgjidhur është problemi i pronave. Pronat janë të copëtuara me sherre dhe me shumë probleme, ndërkohë që edhe funksionimi i zyrës së pasurive të paluajtshme lë shumë për të dëshiruar. Është e pafalshme që jemi në vitin 2004 dhe nuk kemi të regjistruar akoma pronat, ose nuk marrim dot informacion për një pronë të caktuar, pasi kjo kërkon shumë kohë dhe njëkohësisht përbën një kosto shumë të madhe. Kjo kosto paguhet indirekt nga taksapaguesit dhe nuk paguhet nga në ndërtuesit dhe kjo është një kosto e shoqërisë sonë, - tregon Male.
Njëkohësisht një problem tjetër në fushën e ndërtimit është edhe administrata shtetërore në të gjitha hallkat e saj, e cila nuk ka arritur në atë nivel profesional të kënaqshëm për të mbrojtur nga konkurrenca e pandershme biznesin e ndërtimit. Këto janë problemet kryesore të cilat ndikojnë për keq në problemet që ka një bisnesmen në fushën e ndërtimit në raport me shtetin, vazhdon Male. 
Ka një tendencë në përgjithësi që kur vjen puna për të diskutuar gjëra të rëndësishme që ndikojnë tek bizneset nuk merret mendimi i tyre, por ata e marrin vesh nëpërmjet televizioneve.
Të tëra këto pengesa nëse ekziston dëshira për të bashkëpunuar për të gjetur rrugët më të mira, unë jam i bindur se do të jenë plotësisht të zgjidhshme, - thotë Male.
Jeta si pedagog?
Fusha akademike më imponon njëfarë kontakti me librin dhe më shtyn që të paktën njëherë në javë të përgatitem për të dhënë mësim dhe njëkohësisht më heq nga rutina e përditshme. Njëkohësisht më jep kënaqësi edhe për faktin se më mban në një lidhje të ngushtë me studentët, që janë një brez i cili do të jetë menazhues kryesor pas 10 apo 15 vjetësh. Meqenëse biznesi është në krye të gjithë zhvillimeve ekonomike, mendoj se unë kam për tu dhënë studentëve diçka më shumë, pra edhe eksperiencën si biznesmen. Për sa i përket shpërblimit monetar në fakultet, ai është një shpërblim modest, rreth 2000-3000 lekë në muaj, pasi punoj vetëm një herë në javë. Këto para përgjithësisht unë i përdor si shpërblime për studentët që bëjnë punimet më të mira dhe kjo për një motivim më të lartë të studentëve. 
Misioni që ju udhëheq në biznes?
Ëndrra ime është ngritja e një stafi të specializuar në ndërtim me synimin për prodhuar produkte të një cilësie sa më të lartë. Mendoj se mangësia ime në këto vite, ashtu si edhe e kolegëve të mi, është se ne kemi investuar shumë pak për zhvillimin e stafeve. Mendoj se kjo ëndërr që kam do të kërkojë një periudhë kohe 3 deri në 5 vjet, në mënyrë që të formohet një staf që të punojë në mënyrë të pavarur. Jam i bindur që momentalisht janë krijuar kushtet për ta bërë këtë investim, sepse ekziston një lodhje e njerëzve që merren me biznes për shkak të sipërmarrjeve të mëdha që kanë marrë përsipër. Kjo do të bëjë të mundur dhe ngritjen e një niveli hierarkik të drejtimit në biznes, që njëkohësisht do të lejojë dhe delegimin e kompetencave tek vartësit.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Genc Dulaku është një nga tatimpaguesit më të mëdhenj shqiptarë dhe së bashku me dy vëllezërit e tij ka investuar kryesisht në fushën e ndërtimit, me firmën Edil Al-it sh.p.k; për televizionin Vizion Plus; për tregtimin e artikujve sportivë Reebok, Diadora etj.*


Shumë i qetë dhe i matur në ato që thotë, një prej tatimpaguesve më të mëdhenj në Shqipëri rrëfen udhën 
që i është dashur të përshkruajë për ngritjen e bizneseve të tij. Genc Dulaku, së bashku me dy vëllezërit e tij, ka investuar kryesisht në fushën e ndërtimit, me firmën Edil Al-it sh.p.k, për televizionin Vizion Plus, për tregtimin e artikujve sportivë Reeboc, Diadora etj. Së bashku me vëllezërit kemi bërë një ndarje të këtyre bizneseve dhe unë tani merrem kryesisht me televizionin dhe me tregtimin e veshjeve sportive, - thotë Dulaku. Megjithatë, thotë ai, ndarja që kemi bërë mes vëllezërve nuk është bërë me letra për faktin se shkojmë mirë me njëri tjetrin. Ndërsa suksesin e biznesit të tij ai e shikon në punën me seriozitet dhe cilësi. Jemi munduar që raporti kosto-cilësi të jetë i pranueshëm nga konsumatorët. Ndërkohë që suksesin e kemi parë në afat të gjatë dhe për këtë jemi munduar të anashkalojmë politikën dhe bizneset shtetërore, - shprehet Dulaku. Kjo do të thotë që kanë qenë shumë të rralla rastet kur kompanitë tona kanë marrë pjesë në tendera qeveritarë.


Si u ngrit televizioni Vizion Plus
Janë dashur më shumë se katër milionë dollarë për të ngritur televizionin Vizion Plus, një televizion i themeluar në vitin 1999 fillimisht si një televizion lokal dhe që tani mbulon mbi 80% të territorit të Shqipërisë. Televizioni na ka kushtuar dhe vazhdon të na kushtojë shumë, ai është si Trekëndshi i Bermudeve, - thotë Dulaku. Ti investon, kujton se ke mbaruar, ndërkohë që teknologjia ndryshon shumë shpejt dhe kërkohen çdo ditë investime të tjera. Vizion Plus numëron aktualisht rreth 130 punonjës, pa përfshirë këtu bashkëpunëtorët e jashtëm dhe korrespondentët nëpër rrethe. 
Për momentin kemi investuar tek Krasta Shoë së bashku me Televizionin Shqiptar. Është një investim ky që në total kap shifrën e rreth 47 milionë lekëve.
Konkurrenca midis televizioneve në Shqipëri është shumë e ashpër dhe ne kemi shpenzuar për televizionet më shumë sesa do të ishte investuar në një vend sa Shqipëria. Problemi qëndron në faktin se në Shqipëri ka shumë televizione që nuk janë hapur për biznes, por për qëllime që i dinë vetë ata të cilët i kanë hapur, kështu që neve na është dashur të përballemi me një konkurrencë shumë të ashpër, - u shpreh Dulaku. Kështu, sipas tij, ka raste që për një emision televizione të caktuara investojnë më shumë para sesa mund të marrin nga ai. Pra, ka një raport jo të drejtë kosto-përfitime. 
Karakteristikë është që në Shqipëri gjen televizione që janë shumë herë më të mira se në vendet përreth dhe kjo vetëm për shkak të konkurrencës së ashpër.
Sa i përket vendit që Vizion Plus zë në tregun e mediave, kjo nuk dihet për vet faktin në Shqipëri nuk ka një institucion që të mati audiencën, dhe kështu që të gjitha televizionet thonë se janë të parët, ndërkohë që nuk dihet në të vërtet vendi që ato zënë zënë. Ne kërkojmë që të jemi të parët në një afat të gjatë kur edhe tregu i mediave të jetë konsoliduar, - thotë Dulaku. 


Teknologjia e televizionit
Investimi më i fundit i bërë nga Dulaku për televizionin është për një studio të ashtuquajtur virtuale, e cila përdoret edhe në televizionet më moderne në botë. Kjo studio është e para që ka hyrë në Shqipëri dhe ka kushtuar 150 mijë euro dhe përveçse ul kostot e skenografive, është edhe më e bukur dhe studioja disenjohet nëpërmjet programit të kompjuterit.


Projekte për të ardhmen?
Projektin më i afërt që pritet ta realizoj së shpejti është kompletimi i kompanisë Media Vizion me radio, gazetë dhe ndonjë revistë, përveç televizionit Vizion Plus, - thotë Dulaku. Sa i përket gazetës, mendoj ose të bëj një të re ose të blej ndonjërën nga gazetat e falimentuara të tregut dhe ta ribëj. Ndërkohë që për momentin ai është edhe aksioner me 50% te revista Trendy.


Veshjet sportive
Genc Dulaku ka në pronësi kompleksin e dyqaneve Sport System. Ai ka ekskluzivitetin e tregtimit të artikujve sportivë Reeboc, Diadora etj. Dyqanet tani janë të përqendruara në Tiranë dhe Durrës, por pika shitjeje kam pasur edhe në Shkodër, në Vlorë, Fier etj., dhe të gjitha janë prishur gjatë trazirave të 97-ës, thotë Dulaku.Dëmi i llogaritur nga ato prishje arrin deri në 100 mijë dollarë, që për një biznes të tillë janë shumë pasi kultura e veshjes në Shqipëri është shumë larg asaj perëndimores, ku njerëzit në rrugë i shikon të gjithë me atlete dhe të veshur sportivë. 
Dulaku shkatërrimin e viteve 97 e konsideron momentin më të vështirë gjatë biznesit të tij, ku përveç dëmit material ai nuk harron të përmendë edhe dëmin psikologjik.


Makinat Ford
Së fundi Dulaku ka marrë edhe ekskluzivitetin e shpërndarjes së makinave Ford në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë. Sapo ka ardhur ngarkesa e parë me rreth 50 makina ndëkohë që pritet të vijnë edhe 50 të tjera së shpejti, - tha Dulaku. 


Mbështetje apo pengesa nga qeveria?
Është një administratë shtetërore në konsolidim e sipër, kështu që është shumë e vështirë që ta ndihmojë biznesin. Përveç kësaj duhet ndryshuar edhe mentaliteti i administratës shtetërore, në mënyrë që ta shohë biznesin si një partner dhe jo si një viktimë, shprehet Dulaku.
Koha që kalon me familjen
Ndryshe nga bizneset e tjera, televizioni të harxhon të gjithë kohën, kështu që për familjen më ngelet shumë pak kohë, - thotë Dulaku. - Zakonisht me ta kaloj gjithë të dielën dhe nganjëherë dhe të shtunën mbasdite. Është vajza e vogël e cila mbush sot një vjeç, ajo që më ka bërë që të kthehem pak më shpesh në shtëpi dhe ti përkushtohem më shumë familjes. 


Cila është Edil Al-it sh.p.k.
Shoqëria "Edil Al-it" sh.p.k. është krijuar në korrik 1994, me kapital të përbashkët italo-shqiptar. Kjo shoqëri ka filluar me ndërtimin e apartamenteve, si dhe me ndërtimin e veprave industriale, si rrugë, fabrika prodhimi etj, aktivitet të cilin shoqëria e ushtron akoma. Pas vitit 1998 shoqëria ka shtrirë aktivitetin e saj edhe në prodhimin dhe shitjen e materialeve të ndërtimit, duke realizuar investime të rëndësishme në këtë fushë.
Shoqëria me pronarë tre vëllezërit Dulaku e nisi aktivitetin me një numër të vogël specialistësh dhe tashmë numëron më se 500 punonjës dhe nga të cilët më shumë se 25 specialistë të lartë. Gjatë këtyre viteve kompania ka krijuar gjithashtu një park makinerish e pajisjesh ndërtimi që përfshin vinça, kamionë vetëshkarkues, betoniere, pompa betoni, fadroma, ekskavatorë etj.



Curiculum Vita-e


Emri: Genc
Mbiemri: Dulaku
Ditlindja: 19 dhjetor 1967
_Arsimimi_ 
1991- Studimet e larta në Fakultetin e inxhinierisë së ndërtimit, dega Arkitekturë 
Më pas kurse pas universitare në Angli për Manaxhim Biznesi dhe Gjuhën Angleze
_Eksperienca_
Administrator i përgjithshëm i AGD
President i INER sh.p.k 
Administrator i delgauar i Edil Al-IT sh.p.k
Drejtor i përgjithshëm i Media Vizion

----------


## BlueBaron

*Sulo Shehu, një nga biznesmenët më të mëdhenj vlonjatë, pronar i firmës së çimentos Kolaçem sh.p.k, tregtar karburanti, pronar hotelesh etj me një xhiro vjetore 25 milionë dollarë*  


Ujk i vjetër i biznesit, por një nga ata të vetmuarit; nuk u beson kollaj të tjerëve, nuhatja dhe instinktet e kanë ndihmuar të ecë në jetë. Suksesi i biznesit të tij qëndron në aftësinë dhe guximin e tij për të riskuar. Duket se bashkëpunimi në biznes e bezdis, për vetw faktin se i redukton aftësinë për të marrë vendime dhe për të riskuar. 
Që në moshën 13-vjeçare fillon të punojë në ndihmë të të atit si këpucar, më pas si rrobaqepës, për të vazhduar me tregti, kambizëm e për tu bërë sot biznesmeni më i madh në Vlorë me 25 milionë dollarë xhiro vjetore. 
Në fillim të viteve 90-të i hypja motorit dhe bridhja fshat më fshat për të këmbyer valutë, e cila në atë kohë kishte fitim shumë të madh, - tregon Sulo Shehu. Motorin e tipit Mz, me një vlerë dy mijë dollarë, Sulo e përmend shpesh gjatë bisedës së tij, ndoshta sepse për herë të parë ka ndier pushtetin e pronës dhe stimulin që të lind nga ky pushtet. Motorin ma kishin zili të gjithë, dhe më ndihmonte në punën time të përditshme, - thotë ai.
Ndryshe nga shumica e biznesmenëve, të cilët e kanë nisur aktivitetin e tyre pas viteve 90, Sulos i pëlqen të thotë se e ka nisur biznesin shumë më parë, atëherë kur pothuajse askush nuk mendonte të bënte një punë të këtij lloji. Ai thotë se edhe paraardhësit e tij janë marrë me biznes dhe se ai e ka biznesin në gjak. 
Unë jam i apasionuar pas tregtisë, është një trashëgimi e lënë nga babai, - thotë ai. Nuk i është dashur as shkolla për të qenë i suksesshëm në bizneset e tij. Ka mbaruar të mesmen mekanike, një shkollë kjo shumë larg bizneseve që Sulo Shehu manaxhon. Siç duket, ai është i lindur për të qenë biznesmen. Nga biseda duket se nuk i intereson të jetë i informuar dhe të lexojë gazetat. Eksperienca dhe sfidat e jetës e orientojnë më së miri dhe e lejojnë të jetë i suksesshëm në biznesin e tij.
Megjithëse kam kohë që merrem me tregti, qarin parasë ia kam parë kur fillova të punoja si kambist, - thotë Shehu. Ndërkohë që një miku i tij, i cili ishte ulur një tavolinë më tej, ia pret duke i thënë: Sulo, mos i trego si i ke bërë paratë e para, trego për të tjerat! Por Sulo vazhdon të tregojë çdo detaj të jetës së tij, një jetë e tëra me tregti. Thjeshtësia e tij të lë përshtyjen se nuk po flet me një milioner, por me një vlonjat tipik, të shkathët për të bërë shumë gjëra në një kohë. Fakti se kishe të bëjë me një biznesmen dukej se ishte shumë e vështirë për të kontaktuar në telefon, kjo pasi ai e ndërronte numrin e telefonit shumë shpesh dhe nuk iu përgjigjej telefonatave nga numra të panjohur. 
Ndërkohë që pas telefonatës, për ta takuar nuk ishte fare e vështirë. Madje, nuk e di po thjeshtësia e tij po më shtyn që gjatë këtij profili të shkruaj thjesht emrin e tij, Sulo, dhe jo mbiemrin, siç jemi mësuar të shkruajmë për biznesmenët e mëdhenj. 
Është nga ata njerëz të cilët përveç thjeshtësisë kanë edhe shpirtin human. Më vjen shumë keq kur shikoj njerëzit që vujanë, - thotë ai, - dhe e lëroj dorën kur ata kanë vërtet nevojë. Përveç kësaj ai nuk ka lënë në harresë edhe motrat e vllezërit e tij, të cilët i ka ndihmuar për të qenë më mirë. 


Sulo dhe bizneset e tij
Babai nuk më ka lënë asnjë pasuri përveç pasionit për tregti, - thotë Sulo. Investimet në total të bëra në qytetin e Vlorës nga Sulo Shehu kapin shifrën 16 milionë dollarë dhe në të gjitha kompanitë ka mbi 300 punonjës. Gjithashtu, nga interesat e bankave fiton më shumë se 40 milionë lekë të reja në vit.
Fillimisht ai ka punuar si mekanik në fabrikën e çimentos, e cila tani është pronë e tij. Ndërkohë që në vitin 1974 ka nisur punën si rrobaqepës, zanat i cili e ka shoqëruar deri në vitet 90-të. Ka qenë rrobaqepës shumë i mirë, - shprehen bashkëqytetarë të tij dhe prandaj shumica e vlonjatëve i qepnin rrobat aty. Atëherë qepja 20 palë pantallona në ditë dhe punoja deri në orën 2 të natës, - thotë Sulo. Edhe kryetarët e byrove që ishin atëherë, nuk më ngacmonin, megjithëse tregtia nuk lejohej, pasi i merrja me të mirë e u qepja këmisha falas, - tregon ai. 
Në vitet 90 kam pasur kapital vetëm 3 milionë lekë të vjetra dhe motorin MZ, - thotë ai. 
Pas 90-ës ai është marrë me kambizëm dhe më pas me blerje dhe shitje plaçkash të përdoruara, të cilat i blinte nga ata që emigronin dhe linin shtëpitë. 
Më pas fillova të merresha me tregti të pajisjeve elektroshtëpiakeve, - vazhdon Sulo. Ky biznes, sipas tij, ka qenë një biznes mjaft fitimprurës, pasi norma e fitimit në ato vite ishte gati gjysmë për gjysmë. 
Ndërkohë që pas vitit 1994 ka qëndruar gjashtë muaj pushim pasi i futi të gjitha lekët tek Gjallica. Kam qenë i pari që i kam vënë lekët në firma dhe i pari që i kam tërhequr, dhe përveçse fitova, nuk humba asgjë, - thotë ai. 


Tregtia e çimentos
Aktiviteti më i madh që Sulo Shehu ka në pronësi është ai i çimentos. Ai sjell në Shqipëri mesatarisht 500 mijë tonë çimento në vit dhe vetëm doganë paguan afërsisht rreth 7 milionë dollarë në vit. Investimet në çimento kanë ndjekur njëra-tjetrin. Kështu, nuk ka shumë që Sulo ka investuar në një impiant të paketimit të çimentos rifuxho, e cila ka kushtuar rreth 2.5 milionë dollarë. Gjatë dy muajve të fundit kam investuar edhe rreth 1 milion e 400 mijë euro për impiantin e betonit, - thotë Sulo.


Karburantet
Përveç çimentos, Sulo po përgatiet të merret edhe me aktivitetin e karburanteve. Kam investuar për këtë një shumë totale prej 4 milionë dollarësh, - thotë Sulo. Këto para janë investuar për dy depozita nafte 8 mijë tonëshe me sipërfaqe 40 mijë metër katrorë. Si projekt të ardhshëm mendoj të shtrij tubacionin e naftës nën det për të marrë naftën nga Italia dhe për të furnizuar këto depozita, - tregon Sulo. Ky është një investim që kap shifrën 1.5 milionë dollarë, por ende nuk e kam vendosur nëse do ta realizoj apo jo, - vazhdon ai.


Hoteleri
Sulo është pronar i dy hoteleve, njëri në qendër të Vlorës dhe tjetri në anë të detit. Gjithashtu, ai zotëron edhe një plazh privat rreth 5 mijë metra katrorë të cilin e ka blerë për shumën 400 mijë dollarë. 
Hotel Dajti është pikësynimi i radhës i Sulo Shehut. Ai ka marrë pjesë në tenderin e parë për privatizimin e këtij hoteli dhe megjithëse ofroi shumën më të madhe prej 4.2 milionë dollarë, ai nuk e fitoi tenderin për arsye politike. Më pas tenderi për privatizimin e këtij hoteli u anulua, dhe së afërmi pritet të zhvillohet përsëri. Sulo shprehet i vendosur për të marrë pjesë përsëri në privatizimin e këtij hoteli dhe për të fituar. 
Përveç kësaj Sulo Shehu merr pjesë edhe në grupin e biznesit që synojnë të privatizojnë hotel Tirana International.


Problemet
Kam pasur një ankth të madh dhe jam ndier i pafuqishëm kur më rrëmbyen nipin për para, - thotë Sulo Shehu. Por deshi zoti dhe nuk pati pasoja, ndërkohë që është për të ardhur keq thotë ai që rrëmbyesit nuk vuajtën asnjë ditë dënim, edhe pse bënë një veprim të ulët. 
Përveç kësaj më kanë grabitur herë pas here dhe në total mund të më kenë vjedhur gati 2 miliardë lekë, tregon Sulo.


Familja
Jam i apasionuar pas familjes dhe fëmijëve të mi, thotë Sulo. Meqenëse i dua kaq shumë, jam munduar që edhe pasurinë ta ndaj në mënyrë të barabartë që ata të mos kenë asnjëherë kontradikta. Kështu që tani unë i kam regjistruar fëmijët si aksionerë të kompanive të mia me të drejta të barabarta. 
Kam tri vajza dhe një djalë. Të trija vajzat studiojnë në Amerikë: Klodjana për gjuhët e huaja dhe arkitekturë, Evisi për biznes dhe Loredana nuk e ka vendosur ende për çfarë do të studiojë. 



Curriculum Vitae 


Emri: Sulo
Mbiemri: Shehu
Ditëlindja: 1.10.1951
Vendlindja: Vlorë
Vendbanimi: Vlorë
Gjendja civile: I martuar, me 4 fëmijë
Arsimimi: Shkolla e mesme industriale mekanike

----------


## BlueBaron

*Armando Duka, president i Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit dhe pronar i firmës së vezëve AIBA* 


Ekstravagante do të konsiderohej një fushë futbolli në mes të një kompanie rritje shpendësh - e ndërtuar jo për shpendët, por për pronarin Armando Duka, i cili zbavitet me ndonjë orë futboll bashkë me punonjësit e tij. Kush e di nëse e lënë të bëjë ndonjë gol!? 
Golat gjithsesi i bën edhe në biznes, kombinim i suksesshëm mes futbollistit dhe financierit: pronari i kompanisë AIBA sh.p.k dhe presidenti i Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit. 
Në fushën e biznesit i pëlqen të jetë arbitër, të kontrollojë gjithçka ndodh me pasurinë e tij dhe ecën me parimin kontrollo dhe beso. Harxhoj shumë kohë para kompjuterit për të parë lëvizjet financiare në pronat e mia, -thotë ai. Nuk është se skam besim tek punonjësit e mi po kur i shoh vetë ndihem më rehat. 


Armando Duka, president i lavdishëm i Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit
Armando Duka ka që në vitin 2002 që drejton Federatën Shqiptare të Futbollit. U deshën vetëm dy vite punë si president i kësaj federate që Armando Duka të hynte në historinë e futbollit shqiptar. Ai do të ngelet në histori pasi arriti të bëjë kombëtaren më të shquar në botë. Ai solli figura të shquara në krye të futbollit shqipar siç është Hans Peter Brigel, trajneri aktual i kombëtares. Ai do të mbetet në histori si i pari president që bëri faktor në futbollin shqiptar. I pari që ka pastruar kompaninë nga dhuna. Dihet që kampionati i futbollit shqiptar ka qenë gangrenë e episodeve të dhunës. Por Armando Duka nëpërmjet qetësisë së frikshme i ka strukur arbitrat e korruptuar dhe dhunuesit e fair-playrit. Ai është i pari që çmoi vlerat e liderit në një staf dhe i pari që futi konceptet e manaxhimit. Ai arriti rekordin e shitjes së të drejtës televizive të ndeshjeve kombëtare prej 2.6 milion euro.


Armando Duka, manaxheri dhe zotëruesi i shumë pasurive dhe bizneseve
Biznesin e ka filluar pas viteve 90, ashtu si dhe shumë biznesmenë të tjerë. Fillimisht me tregti ambulante, më pas me importin e elektroshtëpiakeve të ndryshme, ndërsa tani është fokusuar vetëm në tregtimin e markave Ariston dhe Divella. Një nga prodhimet e kompanisë së tij është përditë në tavolinat tona: vezët. Pikërisht ato që të shënojnë dorën me bojë jeshile kur i prek. 
Së fundi Duka po tenton të hyjë në shtëpitë e shqiptarëve edhe nëpërmjet televizonit, pasi ka blerë 25 për qind të aksioneve të TV Koha. Përderisa ka pasion futbollin, është patjetër supersticioz dhe i beson fatit. Sukesin në biznes e shikoj tek menaxhimi i mirë i mjeteve financiare, korrektësia me partnerët, përfshirë këtu punëtorët, furnitorët, klientët, por një pjesë e suksesit tim e kam arritur falë shansit të mirë. Nga biseda duket se ai futet në kategorinë e atyre njerëzve që rrezikojnë shumë dhe që nuk kanë frikë përballë sfidave. Kështu, atij i pëlqen të luajë kazino, një lojë kjo me rrezik jo të vogël. Luaj shpesh kur dal jashtë shtetit, pasi zakonisht darkat aty nuk i kam të zëna, ndërsa në Shqipëri nuk ka darkë që të më ngelet për kazino, - thotë ai. 
Më pëlqen shumë bashkëpunimi me të tjerët dhe prandaj edhe kam marrë pjesë tek të gjitha grupimet e biznesit shqiptar për privatizimin e sektorëve strategjikë, - thotë ai. Bashkëpunimi nuk më pëlqen vetëm për faktin e zgjerimit, por edhe për konsolidimin e grupeve të biznesit, të cilët drejtohen drejt një qëllimi të përbashkët.


Punonjësit
Punonjësit e tij, shumica nga Shijaku, kishin aq familjaritet me të, aq sa ta thërritnin shkurt: Mandi. 
Të bën përshtypje në bizneset e tij shumica e punonjësve janë nga Shijaku, nga vendi në të cilin Mandi është rritur dhe ka jetuar deri në moshën 34-vjeçare. Janë miq të mi dhe të afërt të cilët unë i kam zgjedhur vetë në punë, - thotë ai. 
Është tip shumë kërkues, por edhe korrekt. Detyrat e lëna i mban mend shumë mirë dhe ti kërkon deri më një, - thotë një punonjëse e tij. Ai ka bërë shumë për federatën dhe është edhe human. Ka shumë njerëz që vijnë i kërkojnë ndihmë dhe ai nuk mërzitet asnjëherë po i pret të gjithë një nga një pa u lodhur dhe nuk ngurron ti ndihmojë. Përveç kësaj, shumë herë ai ndërhyn për të zgjidhur problemet e punonjësve të vet, - vazhdon ajo. 


Projektet
Së shpejti kam ndër mend të hap një fabrikë të re dhe të madhe për prodhimin e birrës Karlsberg. Ky është një projekt shqiptaro-danez që pritet të realizohet së shpejti, por tani për tani kemi blerë vetëm tokën, thotë Duka. 


Familja
Të dielën Zoti ia fali pushimit dhe paqes, prehja është diçka që nuk blihet. Të dielën e kaloj gjithmonë me familjen, mund të jetë rast shumë i rrallë kur e shkel këtë rregull. Jam i martuar me dy fëmijë, goca 8 vjeç ndërsa çuni 5. Siç është edhe në traditën e shqiptarit gruaja të nderon ose të turpëron, ndaj Duka respekton shijet e së shoqes në të veshur. Kostumi dhe kollarja rrinë shtrënguar në trupin e tij të madh, ndaj i falet asaj kur i zgjedh rroba sportive. 
Në shoqëri nuk është formal - aq sa ia kanë ngjitur nofkën Qorri - siç i mbetet të shkolluarit me syze. Dobësia e vetme janë cigaret Marlboro të kuqe, të përgjigjet shkurt. 


Bizneset e tij
Prodhimi
Armando Duka së bashku me të vëllanë e tij Agron Duka janë pronarë me të drejta të barabarta të firmës AIBA, e cila merret me prodhimin e vezëve, si dhe me prodhimin e ushqimit për kafshët. Kjo firmë është privatizuar nga dy vëllezërit në vitin 1993 dhe fillimisht ka prodhuar ushqim për kafshët. Më vonë rreth vitit 1996 kjo firmë ka filluar prodhimin e vezëve me rreth 5 mijë pula. Ndërkohë që tani në këtë kompani numërohen më shumë se 250 mijë pula, që bëjnë vezë dhe150 punonjës që punojnë për rritjen e tyre.


Tregtia
Dy vëllezërit Duka kanë ekskluzivitetin e tregtimit në Shqipëri të markave Ariston dhe Divella. Ata janë vetëm grosistë dhe nuk shesin për konsumatorin përfundimtar.


Televizioni
Do të bëjmë një godinë të re dhe një televizion komplet të ri, - është shprehur Armando Duka, pronari i ri i TV Kohës. Është një televizion që kërkon investime serioze, - ka vazhduar ai. 



Curriculum Vitae
Emri: Armand
Mbiemri: Duka
Ditëlindja: 7.10.1962
Vendlindja: Shijak
Vendbanimi: Durrës
_Arsimimi_
1986 - Ka përfunduar Fakultetin Ekonomik
_Eksperienca_
1986-1990 - Shef shfrytëzimi në Burrel.
1990-1991 - Financier në parkun e mallrave të eksportit në Durrës.
1993 - e në vazhdim  Pronar i AIBA-s me 50% të aksioneve.
2002- e në vazhdim President i Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit.



Kush është ideali i Armando Dukës?
Armando Duka mbetet një manaxher skrupuloz i bizneseve të tij. Por ndërkohë ai synon lavdinë me një ambicie të papërmbajtur në krye të futbollit shqiptar. Lavdia apo paraja e udhëheq karrierën e dyfishtë të Armando Dukës? Ndoshta lavdia, ndoshta dëshira e tij për lavdi e udhëheq atë në të dyja!

----------


## BlueBaron

*Artan Santo, drejtori i bankës së parë 100% shqiptare
Që i vogël Artan Santo, drejtor i Bankës Credins, kishte dëshirë të bëhej mjek, jurist ose arkitekt. Por ishte ekonomia ajo që do ta ndiqte për tërë jetën, e cila edhe pse kundër dëshirës së tij, do të bëhej pjesa e madhe dhe e pandarë e suksesit të tij*  


Luan rolin e qullacit në filmin Guximtarët, një djalë i vogël që ishte aq dobët në fizkulturë, sa nuk kalonte dot as kaluçin. Por në fund të filmit, falë përpjekjeve të mëdha të tij, djali i vogël e kalon kaluçin. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe në jetë për Artan Santon, djalin e vogël që u bë i madh, i cili tashmë ka arritur të kalojë me sukses kaluçin e jetës. Ai është aksioner dhe drejtor i përgjithshëm i Credins Bank, e para bankë e themeluar me kapital 100 për qind shqiptar.
Që i vogël Artani kishte dëshirë të bëhej mjek, jurist ose arkitekt. Por ishte ekonomia ajo që do ta ndiqte për tërë jetën, e cila edhe pse kundër dëshirës së tij do të bëhej pjesa e madhe dhe e pandarë e suksesit të tij. 
Nuk më pëlqente fare profesioni i ekonomistit dhe dy javët e para të shkollës nuk kam shkuar fare në mësim,  thotë Artani. - Por kthim mbrapa nuk kishte, kështu që u detyrova të vazhdoj studimet në Fakultetin Ekonomik që mu caktua nga komiteti ekzekutiv i asaj kohe. 
Por megjithëse Artani vazhdoi Fakultetin Ekonomik, nuk harroi të linte pas dore pasionet e tij. Ai ka lexuar me dëshirë të gjitha librat e Fakultetit të Mjekësisë dhe ka ndjekur praktikat mësimore në këtë fakultet. Gjithashtu, ka bërë edhe një kurs tremujor për arkitekturë, ndërkohë që realizoi ëndrrën e tij për tu bërë jurist. Kështu, direkt pas mbarimit të Fakultetit Ekonomik ai vazhdon studimet në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë. 


Faleminderit
Këtë fjalë Artan Santo e ka në majë të gjuhës. Vlerësoj shumë punën e punonjësve të mi dhe nuk përtoj ti falënderoj ata për një punë që kanë realizuar, - thotë Santo. Ai është shumë strikt dhe vlerëson njerëzit korrektë në punë. I gjithë suksesi im qëndron tek bashkëpunëtorët e mi, thotë ai, kështu që unë mundohem të zgjedh njerëzit e duhur dhe të organizoj punën në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme. 
Ne dimë të punojmë shumë, të jemi profesionistë, por dimë njëkohsisht që momentin ta kthejmë në shaka për të krijuar edhe atë relaksin e nevojshëm për të vazhduar punën më tej, - thotë Santo.
Artani është tip sanguin dhe çdo gjë do ta bëjë menjëherë, duke ndërmarrë përsipër një rrezik jo të vogël. Rreziku është pjesë e jetës dhe ngritja e një banke e tregon se ai rrezikon për të fituar. 
Ka njerëz që kërkojnë të fitojnë sa më shumë para, në një kohë të shkurtër, mirëpo harrojnë se kanë fituar para, por kanë humbur veten. Zotësia është që ti bësh të dyja njëtrajtësisht dhe unë këtë jam munduar të realizoj në jetë, - thotë Santo.


Ne flasim gjuhën tuaj
Ne flasim gjuhën tuaj është slogani i Bankës Credins. Jo më kot e kemi zgjedhur këtë slogan, thotë Santo, i nxitur ndoshta nga nacionalizmi dhe dëshira për tiu shërbyer me përkushtim bashkatdhetarëve. Por shqiptarët duhet të bëhen më të ndërgjegjshëm për të qenit shqiptar, ta përdorin më shumë mallin shqiptar, të përdorin më tepër bankat shqiptare se kështu rritet ekonomia shqiptare e vendit dhe krijohen mundësi më reale për tu integruar në bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, thotë ai. 


Banka Credins u krijua në vitin 2001 nga një grup profesionistësh në fushën bankare. Ishte nisma e parë e biznesit shqiptar i cili kaloi nga kapitali tregtar në atë financiar. Në atë kohë kishim presione nga më të ndryshmet, por mbi të gjitha besonim se do tia dilnim mbanë, thotë Santo. Kështu erdhi momenti që u krijua e para bankë me kapital privat shqiptar, ku qe mëshiruar vullneti, dëshira dhe puna e njerëzve që kishin një jetë të tërë që punonin ndershëm në bizneset e tyre. E rëndësishme është që Banka Credins dhe së fundi Banka Popullore janë në pronësi tërësisht shqiptare, pasi shumica e bankave që operojnë në Shqipëri janë në duart e të huajve. Këto dy banka duhet të jenë jo vetëm një pasqyrë e qartë e një biznesi punëshumë, por mbi të gjitha duhet të jenë një ndihmesë aktive e një ekonomie që po rritet, - thotë Santo. 


Artan Santo, drejtuesi që bëri kthesën në Bankën e Kursimeve
Artan Santo është njeriu që bëri kthesën në Bankën e Kursimeve. Në korrik të 97-ës, kohë në të cilën Santo emërohet drejtor i përgjithshëm i kësaj banke, bilanci financiar i saj ishte me një humbje prej 6.6 miliardë lekësh. Ndërkohë që kur është larguar në shkurt të viti 2001, rezultati financiar i vitit 2000 i bankës ishte 6 miliardë lekë fitim. Ndihem tërësisht krenar për faktin që arrita të ndryshoj situatën financiare të gjigantit bankar në Shqipëri, - thotë Santo. Ishte fakt që eksperienca e gjatë në poste të ndryshme në Bankën e Kursimeve dha rezultat në punën time si drejtor i saj. 
Eksperienca e tij e parë si drejtues ka qenë në moshën 23-vjeçare. Sapo mbaron shkollën, Santo emërohet kryerevizor në ndërmarrjen tregtare industriale. Në varësi kishte 14 revizorë, që të gjithë më të mëdhenj se ai në moshë. 
Në vitin 1984 punon në Institutin e Studimeve Ekonomike, në sektorin e ekonomisë botërore në rolin e bashkëpunëtorit tekniko-shkencor dhe qëndron në atë pozicion për rreth 5 vjet. Puna në këtë institucion ishte një avantazh i madh për mua pasi pata mundësinë që të njihesha me ekonominë botërore, me çdo gjë të re që dilte, dhe që në Shqipëri ishte e ndaluar të aplikohej, - thotë ai. Kështu, ai është brumosur me ekonominë e tregut që në vitet 1984. 


Artan Santo si organizator i argëtimeve
Organizator në biznes, organizator edhe në jetë, kur bëhet fjalë për të kaluar një fundjavë të këndshme. Atij i pëlqen të organizojë Barbecuy në natyrë me miqtë e tij. Kështu, secili sjell diçka nga shtëpia dhe aty pjekim mishin dhe gjërat e tjera dhe kjo gjë më jep një kënaqësi të veçantë, tregon Santo. Përveç kësaj në kohën e lirë ai merret edhe me pikturë, një hob ky që e ka shoqëruar që nga vogëlia. 
Ndërkohë që ai thotë me keqardhje se i është larguar zakonit të jashtëzakonshëm të leximit, për arsye se nuk ka shumë kohë të lirë. Tani i shikoj me keqardhje librat që kam në biblotekë pasi edhe kur lexoj, lexoj më shumë libra që kanë lidhje me problemet teknike të punës, - thotë Santo. 


Santo dhe familja e tij
Nuk kaloj shumë kohë me familjen pasi jam gjithë ditën i impenjuar në bankë, thotë Santo. Ai është baba i dy fëmijëve, Emi 18 vjeç dhe Egi 16 vjeç. Të dy studiojnë në gjimnaz dhe prirjet i kanë të bëhen si i ati, - thotë Santo me krenari. Nuk i çoj në shkollë private pasi kërkesa e llogarisë nuk është shumë e lartë dhe mund të dalësh nxënës shumë i mirë duke mos qenë realisht i tillë, - thotë ai.
Kur bëhet fjalë për të blerë mobiljet e shtëpisë, Santo del gjithmonë i fituar. Gruaja është mësuar me tipin tim dhe më lë të zgjedh, - thotë Santo. 
Ndërkohë që për veshjet nuk merr mendimin e asnjërit. Veshjet i zgjedh vetë dhe nuk e ka problem nëse janë firmato apo jo. Ai thotë: Veshja është vetëm kopileshë që të tregon vetëm në momentin e parë, por kur zhvishesh, trupi nuk është firmato, por tregon emrin tënd që ke arritur të krijosh.



_Curriculum Vitae_
Emri: Artan
Mbiemri: Santo
Datëlindja: 7 shtator 1956
Vendlindja: Tiranë


_Arsimimi_
1976-1979 - Fakulteti i Ekonomisë, diplomohet ekonomist kontabël.
1981-1987 - Fakulteti i Shkencave Politike Juridike, diplomohet jurist.


_Eksperienca e punës_
2003-2004 e në vazhdim: Drejtor ekzekutiv i Credins Bank.
2001-2002 Instituti Financiar Credins, drejtor i kreditit.
1997-2001 Banka e Kursimeve, drejtor i përgjithshëm.
1994-1997 Banka e Kursimeve, drejtor i Drejtorisë së Huave me Probleme.
1993-1994 Banka e Kursimeve, zv.drejtor i përgjithshëm, drejtor i Degës Tiranë.
1992-1994 Banka e Kursimeve, zv.drejtor i përgjithshëm - drejtor i Kreditit.
1991-1992 Banka e Kursimeve, specialist krediti.
1989-1990 Banka e Shtetit Shqiptar, shef i sektorit studimor në Drejtorinë e Kambizmit
1990-1991 Banka e Shtetit Shqiptar, zv.drejtor i Drejtorisë së Jashtme.
1984-1991 Instituti i Studimeve Ekonomike, Sektori i Studimit të Ekonomisë Botërore bashkëpunëtor tekoniko  shkencor.
1981-1984 Ndërmarrja Tregtare Industriale Tiranë, kryerevizor.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Stefan Pinguli, presidenti i Birra Stela, rrëfen udhën e gjatë që i është dashur të kalojë për të ndërtuar biznesin e tij*  


Ai e tregon veten si njeri vital, energjik (Jam tip sanguin, thotë) pak nevrik, por i kalon shpejt. Ironia nuk i mungon, as pasioni për ti çuar gjërat deri në fund. Ndoshta gjithçka e barazon me një garë shpejtësie, ku çdo minutë mund të fitosh ose të humbasësh: adrenalina e mban gjallë, por qëllimi është gjithmonë fitorja. Mua nuk më interesojnë paratë, por fitorja, - thotë Stefan Pinguli, president i Birra Stela. Është një njeri i pasur sigurisht, por thotë se nuk e ka idenë se sa ka në bankë. Merren të tjerë njerëz me këto punë, - vazhdon. 
Atij i intereson vetëm filozofia e biznesit
Risku, konsekuenca, ruajtja e së drejtës janë tri shtyllat e mia të suksesit, - thotë Stefan Pinguli. Aventurier, i vullnetshëm dhe romantik i së vërtetës: zotëron sot 60% të fabrikës së prodhimit të birrës Stela, e cila është e para kompani birre e licensuar në Shqipëri. Unë kam licensën e regjistruar me numrin një dhe sot jam i kënaqur për atë çfarë kam arritur këto 10 vjet, - tregon Pinguli duke lëvizur përpara fytyrës gishtin tregues. 
Është parapërgatitur mirë për çdo surprizë të jetës që pa dalë nga bankat e shkollës:  Kam mbaruar fakultetin për gjeodezi, ndërsa doktoraturën e kam mbrojtur për hidrologji. Në të vërtetë jam projektues rrugësh, por merrem me prodhimin dhe shitjen e birrës. Hobi im është ekonomia dhe makinat e shpejta, - thotë duke tentuar të përmbledhë në disa fjali jetën dhe interesat e tij. 


Filozofia e Birrës Stela 
Birra Stela ka qenë mjeti i mbijetesës sime, ndaj unë e kam kthyer në një filozofi jete, - thotë presidenti i saj. Është krijuar që prej dhjetë vjetësh dhe sipas tregimit të z. Pinguli është ripërtërirë çdo vit, duke u kthyer sot në fabrikën më të madhe të prodhimit të birrës. Teknologjia e fabrikës është gjermane dhe ekspertët tanë janë gjermanë, - thotë Pinguli duke na bërë të besojmë se emri i mirë i Gjermanisë në prodhimin e birrës ka vërtet lidhje me atë çfarë prodhohet këtu. Majanë e Stelës ne e prodhojmë vetë. Pasi marrim celulën e përpunojmë në laboratoret tona, - tregon ai ndërsa na shëtit nëpër fabrikën e tij. 
Këtu unë jam në strofkën time, po nuk i kam shtrirë krahët akoma aq sa duhet, - thotë metaforikisht Pinguli. Një intro e vogël kjo për të na shtjelluar më pas projektet e tij të ardhshme: kompania e tij është gati të hedhë në treg produktet më të reja amerikane, si: arançata dhe pije freskuese. Duam ta mbysim klientin me këto prodhime. Do të prodhojmë aq shumë sa të mos shohë tjetër gjë. Me të tillë frymë z. Pinguli dhe partnerët e tij duan tu rrëmbejnë tregun konkurrentëve të tyre, duke i ofruar produktet edhe me çmim më të ulët. Kur nxjerr një artikull të ri cilësor në treg kam kënaqësi më të madhe sesa kur nxjerr fitimet e tij. Shtrirja e krahëve është fitorja, - tregon pronari i Stelës. 


Kam 12 vjet që nuk pushoj një sekondë
Nisja e një biznesi është forcë, dëshirë për të qenë dikush. Kush noton më mirë, del në krahun tjetër, kush nuk noton dot, bie dhe mbytet. Unë kam kaluar ca përrenj, dete dhe tani jam në oqean. Kemi vënë edhe ca motorë për të notuar më shpejt pasi edhe dallgët janë më të mëdha, - thotë Stefan Pinguli. Pothuaj 12 vjet më parë ai ka hapur biznesin e tij të parë. Më 1989 u lidh me një firmë italiane milaneze me një nga pronarët më të mëdhenj të alkoolit në Itali, Umberto Grati. Së bashku organizuam për herë të parë importin e alkoolit në Shqipëri, - tregon ai. 
Në vitet 1992-93 shtëpinë e ktheu në një punishte të rakisë sintetike dhe firmës i vuri emrin e vajzës së vogël Dorina. Më vonë punishtja u transferua në një ish-ndërmarrje shtetërore dhe filloi prodhimi i pijeve të ndryshme alkoolike, si: ponç, vodka, fernet. Një nga aventurat më të mëdha ishte ngritja e një fabrike të prodhimit të konjakut Skënderbeu në Bukuresht të Rumanisë. 
Gjatë vitit 94 pati shumë trazira në Shqipëri dhe filluan të prodhonin pije të gjithë pa licensë dhe pa paguar detyrimet tatimore, kështu që filluam të pësonim humbje. Për këtë arsye unë vendosa që ta ngre të gjithë fabrikën dhe ta çoj në Bukuresht të Rumanisë. Aty ndërtova linjën e parë të konjakut shqiptar. Sot ende ekziston kjo fabrikë, por krijuesi i saj e ka braktisur. Atje kanë rënë shitjet dhe nuk kam kohë ta ringre. Duhet të punoj për të gjitha projektet që kam në vendin tim, - shpegohet ai.
Duke u nisur nga eksperienca e biznesit në një vend të huaj, Pinguli nuk druhet të propozojë platforma se si shteti duhet ti trajtojë biznesmenët e fuqishëm të Shqipërisë, në mënyrë që ata të jenë të aftë të ndihmojnë shtetin nga ana e tyre. Deri tani të gjitha qeveritë na kanë ndihmuar ne të bëjmë biznes, sepse ne kemi përfituar nga mosvendosja e rregullave. Por tani tranzicionit po i vjen fundi dhe ligjet do të respektohen. E vetmja zgjidhje është amnistia fiskale. Kush do humbi nga kjo, le të humbë. Nuk do merremi me të vdekurit. Duhet të shpëtojmë pjesën e të gjallëve, - thotë me bindje. 


Personale
Edhe pse e shet alkoolin, vetë nuk e pi. Tregon se është mjaft i rregullt në jetë: të vetmen gjë me të cilën i pëlqen të abuzojë është shpejtësia. Kam dy makinat më të shpejta në Shqipëri. BMV që janë ndërtuar posaçërisht për mua. Kam arritur të eci deri në 350km/h. Dashuritë e tjera i ka familjare: dy vajzat, Dorina dhe Stela dhe ai ka zgjedhur për to pavarësinë. Secili duhet ta sigurojë vetë bukën e tij. Vajzat e mia deri tani nuk më kanë zhgënjyer, - thotë ai. 



Curriculum Vitae
Emri: Stefan
Mbiemri: Pinguli
Datëlindja 27.12.1953
Vendlindja: Tiranë
Vendbanimi: Tiranë
_Arsimimi_
1972-7976 - Fakultetin i Gjeologjisë Minerare, per gjeodezi
1976-1980 - Diplomuar si hidraulik
1988-1989 - Kandidat shkencash për projektin e sipërmarrjes së pemëve frutore dhe vreshtave. 
1989 - Mbron në Itali doktoraturën për ujitjen racionale me pika.
_Eksperienca e punës_
1994 - Hap fabrikën e parë në Shqipëri të prodhimit të birrës.

----------


## BlueBaron

_Peter P Bartmann është menaxheri i ri i hotel Tirana International dhe ka një eksperiencë 40-vjeçare në menaxhimin e hoteleve në vende të ndryshme të botës._ 

Menaxher hotelesh prej 40 vjetësh, atij i është besuar më së fundi menaxhimi i hotel Tirana International. Gjermani Peter P Bartmann ka lënë çdo gjë për tiu përkushtuar këtij hoteli të sapoprivatizuar nga biznesmenët shqiptarë. Menaxhimi i një kompanie është si menaxhimi i një beteje në fushën e luftës,  thotë ai.
Asnjëherë nuk duhet përdorur e njëjta strategji në dy biznese të ndryshme pasi një strategji e suksesshme në një betejë mundet të dështojë në një tjetër për shkak të rrethanave. Ky ndoshta ka qenë edhe çelësi i suksesit për Peterin në rrugën e gjatë 40 vjeçare si menaxher hotelesh në vende të ndryshme të botës. Ai di të studiojë kushtet, rrethanat dhe pastaj zgjedh me kujdes strategjinë e përshtatshme për të luftuar. Biznesi i hoteleve është biznesi i njerëzve dhe ka të bëjë me plotësimin e nevojave të njerëzve për njerëzit, - thotë ai. Strategjitë afatgjata të biznesit dhe taktikat menaxheriale varen nga fusha e betejës. 
Një njeri që dallohet për gabimet dhe për arritjet e tij në jetë. Defektet të cilat, siç thotë Peter, janë të shumta dhe nuk mund të renditen të gjitha janë kryesisht: papërsosuria, padurimi dhe të qenit shumë kërkues. Dedikimi im ndaj punës është total dhe fatkeqësisht të njëjtën gjë pres dhe nga të tjerët. Një ditë duhet ta kuptoj dhe ta pranoj se ne jemi të gjithë të ndryshëm dhe atë gjë që bëj unë, nuk mund ta bëjë një tjetër njësoj si unë, - thotë ai. Çdo pasuri e tij është vetë personi i tij. Çdo gjë e kam investuar për tu bërë dikushi në jetë dhe kjo më ka ndihmuar për të ecur përpara, - thotë ai. Nuk më pëlqen ti investoj paratë e mia në makineri. 
Ai ka lindur në Gjermaninë Veriore në Luetetsburg në Ostfriesland natën e 31 qershorit të vitit 1947. Bir i dy prindërve Ruth dhe Eduard, ai u rrit në një mjedis të vuajtur ku çdo gjë ishte e limituar. Që i vogël ai ëndërronte të bëhej dikushi në jetë dhe është larguar nga shtëpia për të bërë realitet ëndrrën e tij që në moshën 17 vjeç. Në këtë kohë ai ka punuar natë e ditë pa bërë asnjë ditë pushim për të përballuar shpenzimet e shkollës. Kështu, ai fillimisht ka punuar si shpërndarës gazetash për të vazhduar shkollën e mesme tregtare në Essen, Gjermani. 
Ndërkohë që në vitin 1971 ai diplomohet për menaxhim hotelesh në Dortmund. Pas kësaj meqenëse ishte edhe njohës i shumë gjuhëve (gjermanisht, anglisht, frëngjisht dhe spanjisht), gjen menjëherë një kompani e cila i jep mundësinë për të provuar veten. Kështu, ai punoi në një hotel me katër yje në jug të Spanjës. Pas dy vjet pregatitjesh të suksesshme në këtë hotel ai fillon punë në një organizatë totalisht të kompjuterizuar dhe merr në dorë kontrollin e 106 dhomave të një hoteli në një provincë të Malagas. 
Piter ishte vetëm 27 vjeç në atë kohë që po shikonte se si ëndrra e tij po bëhej realitet. Një punë e paguar mirë, maikna luksoze dhe një thes me udhëtime. 
Në vitin 1977 atij i jepet mundësia të drejtojë i pavaruar hotelin dhe në këtë kohë ai shikon një sukses të jashtëzakonshëm me rreth 900 për qind rritje brenda 9 vjetësh. Këto rezultate më ndihmuan për të themeluar agjencitë e udhëtimit në Nju-Jork (1978), në Londër (1981) dhe Dyseldorf (1984), - thotë Peter.
Përveç kësaj kam qenë aktiv edhe në Klubin e Drejtorëve të Londrës, Institutin e Menaxhimit të Hoteleve Londër etj. 


Peter menaxhon ndërtimin e një hoteli me 5 yje
Njohjet e mira të bizneseve i dhanë ofertën për të ndërtuar hotel Torrequebrada në Costa del Sol, një hotel ky me pesë yje dhe me 354 dhoma. Një projekt menaxhimi i fuqishëm i hartuar nga Peter bëri që ky hotel të përfundohej brenda 18 muajve. Rezultati i gjithë kësaj ishte oferta e bërë nga autoritetet e Moskës për të studiuar tregun rus dhe për të vendosur ndërtimin e hoteleve në Moskë dhe në Rajonin e Detit të Zi, bashkë me pronarin e hotel Torrequebrada. Por situata e paqartë e investimeve të huaja në Rusi solli që ky projekt të përfundonte shpejt. 


Peter rimëkëmb një kazino prestigjoze në Madrid
Pak kohë më vonë ai zgjidhet midis 53 drejtorësh hotelesh me pesë yje për të rimëkëmbur një kazino prestigjoze në Madrid. 
Në këtë kohë ai arrin në çdo kuptim pikun e suksesit të tij në jetë, me një të ardhur mesatare vjetore rreth 200 000 dollarë amerikanë, i pozicionuar në një post shumë prestigjoz dhe anëtar i bordit të drejtorëve. Por fatkeqësisht zotëruesit e kompanisë humbën kontrollin financiar dhe në pozicionin e drejtorit gjeneral u kërkua të ishte një person që njihte bankat. Në këtë kohë unë kam bërë një nga gabimet e mia të para, - thotë Peter. Në vend që të pranoja një pozicion të dytë, unë dhashë dorëheqjen fare nga ajo kompani. 
Pak muaj më vonë ai shkon bashkë me familjen në Montreal të Kanadasë. Menjëherë sapo u stabilizua në këtë vend bëhet presidenti i korporatës Ulyzes, e cila merrej me procesin e privatizimit në Europën Lindore. Duke jetuar në Kanada, por duke udhëtuar e punuar në Rusi, Hungari, Poloni etj. ka qenë një eksperiencë shumë e bukur, - shprehet ai. 
Peter ndërton konsorciumin e marketingut për 67 hotele
Më 1994 Peter merr ftesë nga një grup hotelesh gjermano-spanjolle me bazë në Madrid dhe Berlin në pozicionin e drejtorit të Zhvillimit të Biznesit Ndërkombëtar. Vetëm pas 19 muajsh ai arrin të krijojë një konsorcium marketingu për 67 hotele në 19 vende të Europës, Azisë dhe Kanadasë. Kjo mundet të jetë edhe një nga arritjet e mia më të mëdha. Kështu, erdhi momenti kur unë dëshiroja me të vërtetë të bëja diçka ndryshe, thotë Peter. 


Në këtë kohë ai pranon një ofertë nga një korporatë gjermane për të shkuar në Bolivi për 6 vjet dhe për të implementuar sistemin gjerman të trajnimeve për industrinë e hoteleve në vendet e pazhvilluara të Amerikës Jugore. Kjo ishte me të vërtetë një sfidë për mua, por që më kushtoi jetën në familje, thotë Peter me keqardhje.
Që nga tropiku i Brazilit deri në qytetet e largëta ai arrin të krijojë dy institute trajnimi, disenjon programe edukimi dhe zhvillon një sërë seminaresh për këtë qëllim. Në këto vite në Bolivi (1995-2000) ai merr pjesë edhe në themelimin e një grupi agjencish turistike, ku bëhet edhe anëtar i bordit të drejtorëve të hoteleve me 5 yje në Cochabamba dhe menaxhon hapjen e një prej hoteleve më prestigjoze me 5 yje në Bolivinë Jugore afër bregut detar të Argjentinës. 


Eksperienca e tij në Shqipëri
Në fund të vitit 2002 sapo kthehet në Spanjë, Peter merr një ofertë për të menaxhuar hapjen e një hoteli me 5 yje, hotelin Adriatik në Durrës, Shqipëri. Duke mos marrë parasysh asnjë nga rekomandimet e bëra për të mos shkelur në Shqipëri, unë erdha dhe ngela i impresionuar që ditën e parë të mbërritjes, - thotë Peter. Unë erdha me shumë iluzione të cilat kisha dëshirë ti aplikoja në favor të komunitetit. Fatkeqësisht nuk munda ti zhvilloj aftësitë e mia pasi nuk munda të përballoj disa komplikacione të brendshme të kompanisë, thotë ai. Kështu që hoqa dorë nga kjo detyrë në 31 dhjetor 2003. 
Që nga janari ai udhëton në gjithë Europën dhe Amerikën e Veriut dhe së fundi kthehet të tregojë aftësitë e tij në menaxhimin e hotelit Tirana International. Unë ia kam kushtuar të gjithë kohën time këtij projekti dhe besoj se jam në rrugë të drejtë, - thotë Peter me vendosmëri. 


Hobet e Peterit
Shpejtësia, lartësia dhe fundi i deteve janë aktivitetet që i japin kënaqësi menaxherit të hotelit Tirana International. Për rreth 15 vjet ai ka qenë palombar në shumë prej deteve më të bukura të botës (gjirin e Meksikës, Bahamas, Kubë, Santo Domingo dhe deti Mesdhe). Në kohën e rinisë atë e tërhiqnin rrëshqitja mbi akull, poemat, piktura dhe historitë e bëra prej tij. 


Peter dhe familja
Devocion për të janë vlerat e familjes. Rrethanat nuk më kanë lejuar të kem një familje të madhe, por unë vlerësoj shumë atë kohë që kam kaluar në familje. Arsyeja që jetoj në këtë jetë janë vetëm dy persona: vajza ime e dashur Paola dhe gruaja me të cilën u martova dikur. Për afro 30 vjet asnjë nuk mundi të ndryshojë jetën dhe familjen time. Ky kompromis më jep mua forcën dhe rezistencën për të përballuar çdo sfidë.



Kokëdhima: Peter bën gjithçka të nevojshme për klientët
Flet Koço Kokëdhima, kryetar i bordit drejtues të hotel Tirana International

Jam i lumtur të punoj me një menaxher si Peter P Bartmann. Ai ka cilësi të shkëlqyera. Ai jo vetëm që është një njohës shumë i mirë i biznesit që drejton, por është mjaft i vëmendshëm ndaj nevojave të klientit. Ai bën gjithçka të nevojshme që ti bëjë klientët e tij të ndihen të vlerësuar dhe të kënaqur. 
Është një person që i njeh të gjitha profesionet e vartësve të tij dhe është në gjendje që të bëjë top-menaxherin, por gjithshtu unë nuk çuditem kur e shikoj atë të demonstrojë mënyrën se si duhet të shërbejnë vartësit e tij nga nivelet më të ulëta e deri tek ato më të lartat. Peter njeh shumë mirë teknologjitë bashkëkohore të menaxhimit, është superkorrekt, është shumë punëtor dhe jam i sigurt se ai do të jetë shumë i suksesshëm në menaxhimin e hotel Tirana International.

----------


## mary-anne

Pyetje: flet shqip ky Peter p Bartmann?
m-a

----------


## Borix

Pas kater vjet leximesh te kesaj teme, po pres ende edhe profilet e 3 milion biznesmeneve te tjere te vendit.

----------


## Ismaili

> Pas kater vjet leximesh te kesaj teme, po pres ende edhe profilet e 3 milion biznesmeneve te tjere te vendit.


Po pse nuk vazhdoni te na sillni informacione tjera se kanë kaluar 8 vite.

----------


## Brari

skuth..

vazhdoje temen..

qenka shum interesante..
thx..

----------

